# Stripe: The payment processor that can't make up it's mind!



## JDiggity (May 21, 2013)

So we have been using Stripe for about 5 months now, everything has been rather good and fairly simple.

The api is a very well documented and very well written api.

Its fast, and easy to setup.

Now the fun part!

In April we hit a patch of fraudsters.  They signed up in March and used the service.  They then the day after the 30 days of service filed a charge-back   Each charge-back cost us $15.  Now $30 is not the end of the world but add in the 5.95 for each of the services we were out and time writing the dispute and it got to be a little irritating.

So 10 days ago we recieved an email that we had lost the disputes.  Okay it is over and done with.  Not!  Today we get 2 emails stating that these had been reversed and we had won the disputes.  I will be refunded tomorrow. 

Not sure how this works but I am grateful to get the money back as our fraud monitoring did work!

So in closing Stripe seems to be very good, but a little bit like a teenage girl who can't make up their mind!


----------



## Tux (May 21, 2013)

one -> won

</grammar nazi>


----------



## Mun (May 21, 2013)

One? or Won?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 21, 2013)

24khost said:


> So in closing Stripe seems to be very good, but a little bit like a teenage girl who can't make up their mind!



Out of curiosity, would you say that the time dealing with Stripe's problems is worth offering it as a payment gateway?  



Tux said:


> one -> won


 

Not really a grammar nazi, just a spelling nazi


----------



## JDiggity (May 21, 2013)

Pie it is well worth it.  Just a little bi-polar at times!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 21, 2013)

*Disclaimer: *This is my 100th post.  I'd like to thank *@**MannDude* for making this forum, for *@* for giving me the platform to respond, and for all of my beautliful pie-fanatics who supported me on this long journey to piedom.

*Back on topic*

Hm.  How often do these issues arise?  Out of curiosity (if you mind sharing, if you don't that's fine too) what percentage of your stripe users are bad eggs?


----------



## JDiggity (May 21, 2013)

the only 2 i have had of about 40 transactions through stripe.  It acts like a normal merchant account and that makes it a pretty nice transition.


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

Mun said:


> One? or Won?


Juan?

Back on topic though, I've heard a mixed bag of reviews from those using Stripe.


----------



## JDiggity (May 21, 2013)

Other than her bi-polar tendencies it is great.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 22, 2013)

It's a shame Stripe isn't in the UK yet, only BETA -- Anybody now where to sign up for it?


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

Reece said:


> It's a shame Stripe isn't in the UK yet, only BETA -- Anybody now where to sign up for it?


Not sure If I can give links out but I'll PM you the email I had from Stripe.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 22, 2013)

Thats great, Thanks.


----------



## willie (May 24, 2013)

Most of the dotcom startup sector (i.e. a bit more upscale than the LEB industry, but still operating on the cheap) seems to use Stripe.  I very much prefer them to Paypal, which is a medium for ebay dealers and other ghetto operations.


----------



## mikho (May 25, 2013)

Didn't they state a reason why they changed their mind?


Out of curiosity I would email and ask why. One possible reason is that the same person/persons who initiated the chargeback did the same to a bunch of other providers.


So if they stripe found a pattern involving different providers they would change their mind and mak the buyer as "fraudster".


I've experienced situations like that a few years ago.


----------



## ryanarp (May 25, 2013)

With google checkout being abandoned, I think I am going to give stripe a try. Thanks for the review on this.


----------



## concerto49 (May 25, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> With google checkout being abandoned, I think I am going to give stripe a try. Thanks for the review on this.


Aren't they just rebranding to Google Wallet = same thing?

Stripe is nice though. Wish it was here for us in Australian. I'm considering moving due to this whole payment processor issues. Australia barely has anything.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 25, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Aren't they just rebranding to Google Wallet = same thing?
> 
> Stripe is nice though. Wish it was here for us in Australian. I'm considering moving due to this whole payment processor issues. Australia barely has anything.


Thats what I thought with no major changes just the API..

We've not got Stripe here in the UK, hopefully we'll see it soon (Out of BETA!)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 25, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Aren't they just rebranding to Google Wallet = same thing?


 


Reece said:


> Thats what I thought with no major changes just the API..


 Not quite.  Directly from their announcement:



Google Checkout said:


> Merchants can continue to accept payments using Google Checkout until November 20, 2013.
> 
> Sellers of digital goods on Google (Google Play, Chrome Web Store, Offers Marketplace and Google Wallet for digital goods) will automatically transition to Google Wallet and will not be impacted.
> 
> Shoppers can continue to use Google Wallet to purchase goods wherever they see the "Buy with Google" button.


 tl;dr - If you accept payments from Google Wallet/Checkout for services not on Google Play/Market, be prepared to use a different service come November.


----------



## RootNerds (May 25, 2013)

Stripe looks interesting. And fees look lot better than 2checkout. Will give this a try.


----------



## shovenose (May 25, 2013)

We've been using Stripe, no issues at all.


----------



## ShardHost (May 26, 2013)

Stripe has been great for us.  Around 50% of our payments head through stripe.

We've even had a few pro-active emails from strip informing us of potential Fraud and suggesting we refund the client to prevent chargebacks.

We've had 0 actual chargebacks through stripe and we push a lot of orders through them


----------



## Marc M. (May 26, 2013)

*@*, Send them detailed proof in PDF format via email. The process is slow and sluggish, but you will win most disputes. Be as detailed as possible in your emails. If you don't get a reply in 24 to 48 hours, send it again.


----------



## walesmd (Jun 1, 2013)

I use Stripe on a number of projects - anytime it's just straight billing to the client. Paypal recently changed their fee structure to match Stripe's in order to compete. I absolutely hate Paypal and, theoretically, I've owed them around $7500 for 11 years - client did a chargeback, I did the work, told them to fuck off and removed all my cards/accounts. To this day I can't make a Paypal account, it'll only last for 3-4 days until they freeze it (my girlfriend's account works just fine though!).

Braintree is also another really good option, particularly if you're serving as "man-in-the-middle" - like with a marketplace. There are levels when it will end up being cheaper based on the way they do the payments. The way the fees work out, it's basically (imaginary numbers here): rather than the buyer paying you $10 and you paying the seller $6; the buyer pays the seller $10, the seller pays you $4. But, the seller has no choice - legally, technically, etc. - but to pay you cause your hand is on the $4 throughout the entire process.


----------



## notFound (Jun 1, 2013)

Stripe is pretty good from a sellers perspective, I like the support and service itself. Never had a chargeback in the month or so I've used it.What isn't so nice when I used it is from a buyers perspective, the charges seem a little steep especially if it's a small amount but having said that, it could be worse, as is thr case with lots of other similar services.


----------



## walesmd (Jun 1, 2013)

That's the fault of whoever you were buying from - as the buyer you should be mostly unaware of the fees. Wal-Mart has to pay everyone someone swipes a card, but they don't make me feel bad about it. That expense is averaged out over all transactions and into the overall price of the goods, just like the light bill. It's an operating expense.


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2013)

Stripe looks like a really good service and saves all the hassle of needing a merchant account and tons of paper work!

Does anyone use it with WHMCS?  Can anyone suggest a module to use with it?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 7, 2013)

Server Ping makes a good module.


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2013)

*@**shovenose*, who's Server Ping?


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2013)

Found him/them  Thanks!


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 7, 2013)

just had another chargeback this time I had all correct information but was a company credit card and needed a po to be used.  So I am loosing another $30 love it, just love it.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2013)

We've been using Stripe since it's early beta in the UK 2-3 months ago, we've had a large increase in orders via CC and so far 0 chargebacks. Support has been wonderful in handling any queries, as time flies we'll see if chargeback arises but we've really put a high % on MaxMind to block odd orders and/or review them after anyways.


----------

